

Ohm: we've decided to cancel the campaign - ycnews
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ohm-a-car-battery-that-never-needs-to-be-jumped#/updates

======
sterlingross
Thank you for being honest about the challenges you have faced with this
hardware goal. I'm a little disappointed I won't be getting my Ohm battery,
but it is better than promising something you can't deliver or delivering
something that wouldn't live up to your promises.

I might be in a different market though, since I specifically wanted an ultra
light weight battery for a stripped down street legal race car. Any plans to
continue pursuing this market segment? We obviously don't have any high
electrical needs beyond simply starting the car and running the on board ECU.

------
tonyarkles
Any possibility we could get more details on what went wrong? I'm an EE and
had some thoughts when I first heard about the campaign, but I suspended
disbelief and gave you guys the benefit of the doubt.

